# Ramzi theory - expert guessers please!



## katrus78

Ok, I am now 6w4d and already starting to panic. I posted this u/s scan in another thread, and one girl guessed it is two boys, and I was crashed. I don't want you to tell me it's girls just to make me feel better, but I want to hear what you really would have guessed based on a Ramzi theory only (for those who know or heard of it). Not sure if it's more difficult to guess with twins, but I want to give it a shot. 

Here is the link to the original article about it:
https://hcp.obgyn.net/content/article/1760982/1878451

And this is a thread with a good shorter explanation on what the theory is:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...out-early-gender-prediction-update-p-6-a.html

*My scan, done transvaginal at 6w4d, cervix is on the higher right. *The sonographer said the babies are high up right in the middle, and she was really resistant of telling me where the chorionic villi was forming, on which side. 

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/Twins6w4d.jpg

Thank you all!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Sweetheart I would not worry yourself too much! 6 weeks is far to early to predict gender! I dont even think they have a gender at this point xxx


----------

